# Aus lokalem Ordner DVD Image erstellen



## Flame (23. März 2005)

Hallo,

mit welchem Progg kann ich aus ner lokalen Ordnerzusammenstellung ein DVD Image erstellen.
d.h. ich möchte nicht auf DVD Brennen, sondern dies nur simulieren und auf HDD legen.

Oder muss ich erst ne DVD burnen, und von dieser dann erst wieder ein Image auf Platte legen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe....


----------



## Kleini (24. März 2005)

Hallo!

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es das ist wonach du suchst aber mit Nero Vision Express kann man basierend auf mpeg-Dateien DVD-Daten erzeugen und diese in einen Ordner auf der Festplatte ablegen, welche man dann z.B. mit PowerDVD als DVD on Harddisk wiedergeben kann.

MfG Kleini


----------



## hotschen (24. März 2005)

Was bezeichnest du als 'lokale Ordnerzusammenstellung'? Hast du das VIDEO_TS - Verzeichnis mit den ifo's, vob's etc? Dann einfach Brennen und als Brenner den 'Image recorder' auswählen.
Oder hast du Dateien alá mpg, avi etc? Dann DVDLab ziehen (Trial gibts hier und das ganze authoren.

Gruß hotschen


----------



## Flame (9. April 2005)

Weder noch.

Lokale Zusammenstellung ala exe Files. dll`s etc.

Es geht um folgendes. Ich habe kein DVD Brenner.
Jetzt hab ich einen 3,5 GB großen Ordner, der auf nen DVD Rohling müsste.
Ganz normal, wie bei nem herkömmlichen 700MB Rohling auch, ala Datendisc.

Nun meine Frage. Gibts ein Progg das statt auf DVD, ein Image auf HDD legt, welches dann mit Alcohol o.ä. gemountet werden kann?


----------



## gorim (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

mkisofs.exe ist ein Kommandozeilentool. Damit geht es. Download weiß ich nicht mehr,  einfach bei   suchen.

bis dann
gorim


----------

